
Why do developers use what they use? - thefreeelf
https://dev.to/akashdeepsingh/why-do-developers-use-what-they-use-337j
======
parvenu74
I'm writing this comment on a new MacBook Pro which I purchased in order to
write Xamarin mobile applications (including iOS, hence the Mac). In the case
of iOS apps you have to have a Mac and Xcode installed and up to date. As for
the rest of the existential "why do you use that" the answer is mostly
"because they are the best tools given the job requirement" and I take the
jobs because they pay well and are fun.

Perhaps a better question is: why are you drawn to the area of programming
that you are? For me, the idea that my apps are used on PERSONAL devices and
are HELD AND TOUCHED by the end users is a powerful thing. Line of business
web apps have the antiseptic separation between the screen and the user: you
need a mouse to proxy your physical gestures to the computer. Mobile apps have
a sense of being __with __you at all times as opposed to something on a desk.
In a world of decreasing personal interaction, creating mobile apps seems like
a very high-touch and personal way to affect people.

